# Sticky  Useful Resources



## Cloudy

*[size=12pt]I have been trying to compile a set of links that people may find helpful in regards to childlessness/moving on.

I have found quite a few, but if you find anymore that you think would be useful please feel free to add them. This can include links to websites, blogs, books, podcasts or documentaries etc  If you would rather I added the link for you that is not a problem: please send me a PM and I will add the details.

Also it's worth noting that a lot of the links themselves contain links and resources to other places.

Thank you

Cloudy - FF Moderator

(P.s. I have tried to include a piece of the "about us" blurb from the different sites to help you identify the tone of the resource)

Xxx*


----------



## Cloudy

https://worldchildlessweek.net/
"World Childless Week aims to raise awareness of the childless not by choice (cnbc) community. To help the cnbc find support groups that understand their grief and can help them move forwards to acceptance. It's for anyone who is childless because they have never been pregnant (for any reason), not carried full term or have suffered the sadness of a baby born sleeping. All our Champions and founder Steph, represent our audience. 
16th-22nd September 2019
We are here for you through the year, we get louder in September"


----------



## Cloudy

https://gateway-women.com/
"Whether you're childless due to infertility or circumstance you're in the right place. Pull up a chair. Get a cup of tea or something stronger and make yourself comfortable. Things are just about to get a whole lot easier."


----------



## Cloudy

https://walkinourshoes.net/
"This is a social design project that raises awareness of infertility through a unique combination of a feet selfie and story telling. All stories featured are real. We welcome your words."


----------



## Cloudy

http://marriedandchildless.com/
"We are a married couple in our 50's who have travelled the infertility journey, it was not a success for us, it was tough, but we made it through. What we did realise was the value of the shared experience and this is our way of giving back to those that feel alone on this journey or looking for some hope.
Our blog will be raw and at times quite sad, but what we want you to see is there is life after one of the hardest things we have ever done."


----------



## Cloudy

http://fertilitynetworkuk.org/for-those-facing-the-challenges-of-childlessness/
"If you are childless by circumstance, we can help. Involuntary childlessness is challenging but it is still possible to have a fulfilling life.
You may have tried fertility treatment with no success, or considered other family building options but decided that wasn't right for you, you may have a partner who doesn't want to have children, or perhaps you just didn't find the right person to have a baby with. Whatever your circumstances, we offer support, advice and coping strategies on ways to begin to move forwards and find a way to appreciate and enjoy your life without children. Our support is not just for women. Men matter here too, individually or as part of a couple."


----------



## Cloudy

https://www.thenotmom.com/
"We are a distinctive resource of news, commentary and connections for the growing community of women without children. We live in a Mom-centered environment, but we are not Moms, by choice or by chance.


----------



## Cloudy

http://lifewithoutbaby.com/
"If you wish you could move into a new chapter of your life, but don't know how to begin, you've come to the right place.
Welcome to Life Without Baby. Here you'll find resources, support, and most of all, a community of like-minded women who get you."


----------



## Cloudy

https://lesleypyne.co.uk/
"Hello, I'm Lesley, I'm childless and I believe passionately that you can have a fulfilling life when your dream of becoming a mother didn't come true."


----------

